

Show HN: Application for comparing domestic Nigerian Flights - c4obi
http://beta.flightdey.com

======
jibolso
Nice, Its doesnt connect from your listings to their process page. I
understand these carriers dont have apis but you can scrape then mimic their
datasets so it can pull results and data on their process page. Cheers

